# Google Pixel phones



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

All,

Since having my Nexus 6P stolen last year, I've been using my oh so brilliant Microsoft Nokia thing (yes, that's sarcasm and yes, it's a thing, it's not worthy of the title smartphone!!)

Having tried to find yet another app that isn't available to Windows phone, I've generally had a bit of a meltdown/tantrum and gone and sorted my bill out with Vodafone and got an upgrade and new phone.

Now, I should mention at this point, I'm Android all the way. I would rather wash my car with a Brillo pad and a house brick and dry it off with some 3 grit sandpaper than own an Apple product. Hopefully I've made that point clear.....:lol:

My Nexus was fantastic and I'd love another but I know this game have moved on a little. The phone I'm really hankering after is a Google Pixel XL. Vodafone don't do them, so I took a Samsung S7 Edge on upgrade. The plan is I will sell that to finance the Pixel. Again, not a Samsung fan, not a fan of the Touchwiz overlay. Very much a minimalist and like the look and feel of a stock android ROM.

Anyone running a Pixel? Thoughts on it? Have read the review on Tech Radar which I felt was a touch unfair as they laboured heavily on the point it's not waterproof and lacked stereo speakers. Neither are a bother to me. Routinely, my phone's don't go swimming and if I need a decent setero experience, I'll either put the headphones on or cast to the TV......

So, thoughts please gang......


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks decent to me. Have seen a few adverts for it but not really looked into it. How about you try the Samsung and see how you get on with it. Owt gotta be better than that windows phone. Lol

I personally don't like Samsung either, I really like my Sony. I'm toying with going back to iPhone though but unsure. I don't think I can really justify Apple prices when my Sony has dne everything I needed it to. Unlike you, i value the fact my phone is waterproof as I have a nineteen month old who has cpgrabbed hold of it a couple of times and thrown in to cups etc.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Jon.

The windows phone is just a work hack that's had to fill in but ive never been able to get the photobucket app to work on it (which is a complete pain in the **** when you are trying to update your project threads as I have to Bluetooth them all to my tablet which will play nicely with pb because it's a proper android device.....) and the app market is generally appalling in terms of availability. You can't even get a BBC news app for it ffs........Not impressed at all.

The edge, spec wise,is a very good phone. The problem is Touchwiz spoils it. Look closely enough and I'm sure Touchwiz will have a made by Fisher Price sticker on it somewhere. It's like having a 'my first mobile phone os' on your phone. I hate it. There is just something about a clean Android install I love......


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

You'll be wanting to talk to me then 😂

I'm a massive stock android fan, and wouldn't even dream of touching an apple, Samsung or any other device that isn't running a close to android build (Motorola is about my limit)

I've owned every Nexus phone from the galaxy Nexus phone upwards and i can easily say that the pixel XL is hands down the best phone I've ever used. I've had mine since launch so have used it a fair bit now

Ridiculously fast, very low touch latency, camera produces jaw dropping photos reliably, fantastic battery life and the screen is lovely

I'm actually a big fan of the understated looks of it, and in black its very stealthy. 
Built nice too

Googles new seamless update system is a revolution, no more waiting around for that optimising apps screen

Only downgrade from the 6P for me is the single speaker, but I'll get over it as I hardly use it for playing anything meaningful

Any more questions just ask!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

Just got a standard size pixel,and it's great !.Stock android with no silly apps you never use,even though mine is from EE they haven't added any bloatware.Flicking around in the phone is quick and smooth i've not seen a stutter yet.Reading on the web there's certain functions of android nougat that you'll only find on a Pixel,so it'll always be ahead of other phones.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2017)

What about an iPhone 7


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

combat wombat said:


> What about an iPhone 7


Because apple's walled garden ecosystem and general approach to phones and OSs isn't for everyone

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

How about installing installing Google Now Launcher as your home screen default? Game changer for me and even my mrs prefers it and she's had S3, 4, 5 before putting it on S6 edge.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have the HTC 10 and it's a fantastic flagship spec phone, with a much slimmed down version of HTC Sense, that makes it nearly stock Android. 

It's a good alternative that can be got for less than £500 if you shop around.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I got me first android as a work phone few months back and it's the Samsung S6. At first I loved it, and I do like Android, but the general lag just made it such a chore to use. 

I would be looking at Google Pixel, or OnePlus 3T. Pixel is pricey but does seem worth it. OnePlus is cheap but I worry about the longevity of the phone.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I was playing with a Pixel the other day (may get one to replace the Samsung Galaxy S6). I do love the Galaxy S range, my last 3 have been the 2, 4 and now 6. 

The Pixel looks like a clone of the Galaxy, but what annoyed me was how Google decided to swap the back and task "buttons" over. Also, on the Galaxy range, these "button" are at the bottom, and off the screen. But the Pixel has them on the screen, thus not making use of the bottom edge of the phone.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

-Mat- said:


> I was playing with a Pixel the other day (may get one to replace the Samsung Galaxy S6). I do love the Galaxy S range, my last 3 have been the 2, 4 and now 6.
> 
> The Pixel looks like a clone of the Galaxy, but what annoyed me was how Google decided to swap the back and task "buttons" over. Also, on the Galaxy range, these "button" are at the bottom, and off the screen. But the Pixel has them on the screen, thus not making use of the bottom edge of the phone.


It's actually Samsung that have swapped the buttons over.

Take a look at when Android version 4.0 was released, that's how Google intended for them to be and it's Samsung who have been screwing with it ever since

Google create, develop, maintain and release each version of android, Samsung just use and customise it, not the other way around!

On screen do buttons have their own benefits, as they can adapt and react to the content on the screen, so it's not all bad, and I actually prefer them

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> I got me first android as a work phone few months back and it's the Samsung S6. At first I loved it, and I do like Android, but the general lag just made it such a chore to use.
> 
> I would be looking at Google Pixel, or OnePlus 3T. Pixel is pricey but does seem worth it. OnePlus is cheap but I worry about the longevity of the phone.


Samsungs are ridiculously laggy in general UI, but it's a shame that most people's experience of android is a Samsung device

The pixel twins are night and day in terms of responsiveness, go for it!

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Samsungs are ridiculously laggy in general UI, but it's a shame that most people's experience of android is a Samsung device
> 
> The pixel twins are night and day in terms of responsiveness, go for it!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Yea it certainly looks it!

Oh I'm not looking to change any time soon. More than happy with my iPhone 6S. Won't be until another couple of years at least, at which point who knows what's out!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive had the pixel xl for a couple of months now, its been great!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2017)

Hereisphilly said:


> Because apple's walled garden ecosystem and general approach to phones and OSs isn't for everyone
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Couldn't resist the sarcasm after reading the hatred for Apple


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

S7 Edge sold........£400 in my PayPal account. Spoke to NatWest about my insurance claim. Excess paid and a brand new 6P on the way.

Big decision to make now! Keep the 6P as it was bloody awesome or punt that on too and have enough to get a 128gb Pixel XL (have a mate who works for Carphone warehouse so can get it cheaper)


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ben_W said:


> S7 Edge sold........£400 in my PayPal account. Spoke to NatWest about my insurance claim. Excess paid and a brand new 6P on the way.
> 
> Big decision to make now! Keep the 6P as it was bloody awesome or punt that on too and have enough to get a 128gb Pixel XL (have a mate who works for Carphone warehouse so can get it cheaper)


Pixel all the way if you can afford it! 
Speed difference is ridiculous between the two, and then there's the camera

I was very fortunate to get a warranty claim in on my 6P weeks before it expired, so just sold the brand new replacement for more than I would have got my used one for, and bought a Pixel XL

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Pixel all the way if you can afford it!
> Speed difference is ridiculous between the two, and then there's the camera
> 
> I was very fortunate to get a warranty claim in on my 6P weeks before it expired, so just sold the brand new replacement for more than I would have got my used one for, and bought a Pixel XL
> ...


How much do you reckon a brand new 6P is worth?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ben_W said:


> How much do you reckon a brand new 6P is worth?


I'd say £350 ish, there's one on for £330 ending very soon that's brand new so this might be one to keep an eye on to see how well it does

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302209242464

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmmmmm....Bit dubious that one......Foreign plug........Pretty sure they came with a 3 pin plug (well, the UK ones anyhow....)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What about a one plus 3t? My note 4 is beginning to die on me at a rate of knots, and I'm liking the look of the phone, their os in general and the price is actually really good! 
I usually run nova launcher prime with custom widgets and icons but i like the look of the whole oxygen os set up


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yep the OP3T is a very good device, obviously not on the level of the pixel in terms of screen, camera or OS updates, but then at good chunk cheaper, it was never going to be. Great stock android experience with a very fast processor/ram/storage chipset

For the money it's hard to beat

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, they look decent enough phones Matt. As said, for price point, hard to beat but I'm a proper bone stock Android man. It's getting better and better with each iteration and don't really want to step away from that.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ben_W said:


> Yeah, they look decent enough phones Matt. As said, for price point, hard to beat but I'm a proper bone stock Android man. It's getting better and better with each iteration and don't really want to step away from that.


Don't forget to add monthly security updates and access to the betas 👍

You know it makes sense

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Brand spanking new Nexus 6P delivered today.

Forgot just what a good phone this is.


----------

